# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > سوال: تغییر سریال هارد

## Mask

با سلام به دوستان عزیز
بنده یک برنامه نوشته ام که با سریال هارد کار میکنه.
می خواستم بدونم آیا میشه سریال هارد رو تغییر داد.
یعنی چی؟
مثلا این برنامه که من نوشتم روی سیستم مشتری با سریال هارد شماره مثلا 458595 هست .
آیا یک کرکر یا یه نفر که اطلاعات خوبی داشته باشه میتونه با ساخت یه برنامه یا نرم افزار یا سریال هارد دیگری رو به همین شماره تغییر بده یا برنامه منو گول بزنه که برنامم فکر کنه این شماره همون سریاله و برنامم کار کنه؟
امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید چی گفتم.

----------


## sir_sina

سلام
با VB  نوشتی!!
من فکر کنم این برنامه هایی که با سریال هارد اکتیو میشن روی سیستم به سختی کرک میشن!
چون فکر میکنم  سریال هارد از اطلات سخت افزاری سیستم به دست می آید یعنی اینکه کلیه سخت افزارهای سیستم رو شناسایی میکنه و 1 کد به سیستم اختصاص میده (به قول شما سریال هارد)

البته برنامه های زیادی رو دیدم که اینجور بودن و کرک شدن !مثلا همه ی برنامه های Markus  و ASR  رو که با همین سریال هارد کار میکنن رو  Batamiz و FLZ   کرک کردنD:

----------


## Mask

> با VB نوشتی!!


یه نگا به نام کاربری بکن. :بامزه:

----------


## sir_sina

آها :قهقهه:

----------


## Securebit

> مثلا این برنامه که من نوشتم روی سیستم مشتری با سریال هارد شماره مثلا 458595 هست .
> آیا یک کرکر یا یه نفر که اطلاعات خوبی داشته باشه میتونه با ساخت یه برنامه یا نرم افزار یا سریال هارد دیگری رو به همین شماره تغییر بده یا برنامه منو گول بزنه که برنامم فکر کنه این شماره همون سریاله و برنامم کار کنه؟
> امیدوارم متوجه شده باشید چی گفتم.


بله 100%  امکانش هست فایلتان را بگذارید تا برای شما به اصطلاح Hardware Changer بسازم (اگر در توانم باشد) :چشمک:

----------


## masoud.t123

دوست عزیز سریال هارد را به هیچ صورت نمی توان تغییر داد و این سریال در صورتی که سریال پارتیشن باشد قابل تغییر است.

----------


## sir_sina

با F Disk  سریال هارد عوض میشه

----------


## ice007

> با F Disk سریال هارد عوض میشه


این که عوش میشه شماره سریال پارتیشنه، شماره سریال واقعی هارد عوض نمی شه

حالا که صبت شماره سریال هارده یکی می تونه روش بدست اوردن این شماره در ویندوز ویستا رو بگه؟ من توی سایت و اینترنت گشتم چیزهایی که پیدا کردم یا شماره سریال پارتیشن رو می دادن، اونهایی هم که شماره سریال واقعی خود هارد میدادن تو ویستا کار نمی کردند. اگر کسی لطف کنه ممنون میشم.

----------


## masoud.t123

> این که عوش میشه شماره سریال پارتیشنه، شماره سریال واقعی هارد عوض نمی شه
> 
> حالا که صبت شماره سریال هارده یکی می تونه روش بدست اوردن این شماره در ویندوز ویستا رو بگه؟ من توی سایت و اینترنت گشتم چیزهایی که پیدا کردم یا شماره سریال پارتیشن رو می دادن، اونهایی هم که شماره سریال واقعی خود هارد میدادن تو ویستا کار نمی کردند. اگر کسی لطف کنه ممنون میشم.


با سلام
با چه زبانی این کد را می خواهی؟

----------


## Sir.V65j

> دوست عزیز سریال هارد را به هیچ صورت نمی توان تغییر داد


این حرف بر چه اساسی بود؟ این سریال از طریق یه تابع / یه ای پی آی بدست میاد این رو هیچوقت فراموش نکن!!!!

----------


## ice007

> با چه زبانی این کد را می خواهی؟


من ترجیحا به زبان vb.net یا C#‎ می خواهم. ولی اگر به زبان دیگری هم باشد شاید بشه یه کاری کرد (مثلا تبدیل به dll کردش).
با سپاس

----------


## دنیای دلفی

تحت هيچ شرايطي نمي توان شماره سريال فيزيكي يك هارد ديسك را تغيير داد شايد بتوانيد تابعي كه شماره سريال را برمي گرداند كاري كرد كه شماره ديگري برگرداند ولي از آنجايي كه شماره سريال هارد ديسك درون ROM مربوط به HDD است تغيير اين عدد Hex فقط به وسيله EPROM Eraser قابل تغيير و حتي حذف است من يك با اين كار را انجام داده ام فقط بايد مواظب باشيد وقتي داريد ROM را جدا مي كنيد مواظب باشيد خطوط زيرش خراشيده نشوند .

----------


## mossaferin

توی دلفی ...
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=144785

 روش بدست آوردن شماره سریال فیزیکی هارد ، که توی ویندوز ها ، سیستم عامل ها و هاردهای مختلف تست کردم ، جواب میده

توی vb 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=86512

----------


## ice007

> روش بدست آوردن شماره سریال فیزیکی هارد ، که توی ویندوز ها ، سیستم عامل ها و هاردهای مختلف تست کردم ، جواب میده
> 
> توی vb 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=86512


من اینو تو ویستا چک کردم کار نکرد(تو xp درست کار کرد). اشکال از کار منه یا تو ویستا کار نمیکنه؟ اگر کار نمی کنه لطفا اگر چیزی دارید که تو ویستا کار کنه لطف کنید ارائه کنید(ترجیحا vb.net یا C#‎)
با تشکر

----------


## masoud.t123

> من اینو تو ویستا چک کردم کار نکرد(تو xp درست کار کرد). اشکال از کار منه یا تو ویستا کار نمیکنه؟ اگر کار نمی کنه لطفا اگر چیزی دارید که تو ویستا کار کنه لطف کنید ارائه کنید(ترجیحا vb.net یا C#‎)
> با تشکر


این هم کد هارد در vb.net
اگه مشکلی داشتی بگو

Imports System

Imports System.Collections

Imports System.Management



Namespace HardDriveSample1

          Friend Class HardDrive

                   Private model_Renamed As String = Nothing

                   Private type_Renamed As String = Nothing

                   Private serialNo_Renamed As String = Nothing



                   Public Property Model() As String

                             Get

                                      Return model_Renamed

                             End Get

                             Set(ByVal value As String)

                                      model_Renamed = value

                             End Set

                   End Property



                   Public Property Type() As String

                             Get

                                      Return type_Renamed

                             End Get

                             Set(ByVal value As String)

                                      type_Renamed = value

                             End Set

                   End Property



                   Public Property SerialNo() As String

                             Get

                                      Return serialNo_Renamed

                             End Get

                             Set(ByVal value As String)

                                      serialNo_Renamed = value

                             End Set

                   End Property

          End Class



          Friend Class TestProgram



                   <STAThread> _

                   Shared Sub Main(ByVal args As String())

                             Dim hdCollection As ArrayList = New ArrayList()



                             Dim searcher As ManagementObjectSearcher = New ManagementObjectSearcher("SELECT * FROM Win32_DiskDrive")



                             For Each wmi_HD As ManagementObject In searcher.Get()

                                      Dim hd As HardDrive = New HardDrive()

                                      hd.Model = wmi_HD("Model").ToString()

                                      hd.Type = wmi_HD("InterfaceType").ToString()



                                      hdCollection.Add(hd)

                             Next wmi_HD



searcher = New ManagementObjectSearcher("SELECT * FROM Win32_PhysicalMedia")



                             Dim i As Integer = 0

                             For Each wmi_HD As ManagementObject In searcher.Get()

                                      ' get the hard drive from collection

                                      ' using index

                                      Dim hd As HardDrive = CType(hdCollection(i), HardDrive)



                                      ' get the hardware serial no.

                                      If wmi_HD("SerialNumber") Is Nothing Then

                                                hd.SerialNo = "None"

                                      Else

                                      hd.SerialNo = wmi_HD("SerialNumber").ToString()

                                      End If



                                      i += 1

                             Next wmi_HD



                             ' Display available hard drives

                             For Each hd As HardDrive In hdCollection

Console.WriteLine("Model" & Constants.vbTab + Constants.vbTab & ": " & hd.Model)

Console.WriteLine("Type" & Constants.vbTab + Constants.vbTab & ": " & hd.Type)

Console.WriteLine("Serial No." & Constants.vbTab & ": " & hd.SerialNo)

Console.WriteLine()

                             Next hd



                             ' Pause application

                             Console.WriteLine("Press [Enter] to exit...")

                             Console.ReadLine()

                   End Sub

          End Class

End Namespace

----------


## ice007

> این هم کد هارد در vb.net
> اگه مشکلی داشتی بگو


از این که وقت میزارید ممنون
من این کد چک کردم درست کار میکنه ولی فقط تو xp و باز هم در vista کار نکرد . ایا شما در vista چک کرده اید؟

----------


## masoud.t123

> از این که وقت میزارید ممنون
> من این کد چک کردم درست کار میکنه ولی فقط تو xp و باز هم در vista کار نکرد . ایا شما در vista چک کرده اید؟


با سلام
دوست عزیز بنده در ویستا امتحان نکرده ام ولی فکر می کنم با ید کار کند.آیا پیغامی می دهد یا هیچ کار نمی کند؟

----------


## masoudjari1364

آخرش  كسي ميتونه API مربوط به برگردوندن شماره سريال هارد رو دستكاري كنه تا شماره مورد نظر منو برگردونه؟

----------


## masoud.t123

> آخرش كسي ميتونه API مربوط به برگردوندن شماره سريال هارد رو دستكاري كنه تا شماره مورد نظر منو برگردونه؟


از لحاظ نرم افزاری نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــه !!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## joker

> آخرش  كسي ميتونه API مربوط به برگردوندن شماره سريال هارد رو دستكاري كنه تا شماره مورد نظر منو برگردونه؟


امکانش هست ، 

*ولی از اونجائی که اگه یه ادم ...خل الان بیاد روش کار را توی انجمن قرار بده از فردا صبح اکثر قفلهای نرم افزاری موجود در بازار ایران مورد عنایت قرار میگیرند بهتره مدیر بخش این تاپیک را* *قلف کنه :)

*البته راستشو بخواین یه کم بگردین توی همین سایت مثالشو پیدا میکنید :)

----------


## ice007

> دوست عزیز بنده در ویستا امتحان نکرده ام ولی فکر می کنم با ید کار کند.آیا پیغامی می دهد یا هیچ کار نمی کند؟


در این قسمت 

   For Each wmi_HD As ManagementObject In searcher.Get()

                                      ' get the hard drive from collection

                                      ' using index

                                      Dim hd As HardDrive = CType(hdCollection(i), HardDrive)

                                      ' get the hardware serial no.

                                      If wmi_HD("SerialNumber") Is Nothing Then

                                                hd.SerialNo = "None"

                                      Else

                                      hd.SerialNo = wmi_HD("SerialNumber").ToString()

                                      End If

                                      i += 1

                             Next wmi_HD

دو بار درون حلقه می چرخد و دفعه دوم ظاهرا  با مقدار خالی مواجه می شود و errorr می دهد که جلو چرخش برای بار دوم را گرفتم و مقدار اول را گرفتم که ان نیز یک عدد نسبتا طولانی و اشتباه است

----------


## masoud.t123

دوست عزیز از dll زیر استفاده کن که کلیه مشخصات رو نشون می ده ببین جواب می ده؟

----------


## ice007

این dll ظاهرا مشکل داره به برنامه اضافه نمی شود، موقع add کردن error  میدهد

----------


## masoud.t123

> این dll ظاهرا مشکل داره به برنامه اضافه نمی شود، موقع add کردن error میدهد


دوست عزیز این dll را بارها در برنامه هایم استفاده کرده ام .
توجه کن که نباید آن را از طریق Reference وارد کنی و باید بر روی تول باکس راست کلیک و choose item... را بزنی.

----------


## ŋµxXle

دوستان کسی میتونه با استفاده از کدهایی که دوستان قرار دادن یک چیز کامپایل شده (وابسطه به وی بی نباشه بهتره) و اساسی بسازن و اینجا بزارن ؟چون این مقوله خیلی کاربردی هست.
یک چیزی باشه که سریال هارد رو اساسی تغییر بده و هیچ نرم افزاری هیچ رقمه نتونه مشخصه هارد رو در بیاره.
اگه یک چیزی باشه به جز هارد ، بقیه مشخصه ها مثل مال سی پی یو و یا حتی مک آدرس رو هم مثلا عوض کنه و همه نرم افزار ها اونی که ما وارد کردیم رو ببینن (spoofed number)خیلی عالی میشه  :لبخند: 

سال خوبی داشته باشین

----------


## joker

> دوستان کسی میتونه با استفاده از کدهایی که دوستان قرار دادن یک چیز کامپایل شده (وابسطه به وی بی نباشه بهتره) و اساسی بسازن و اینجا بزارن ؟چون این مقوله خیلی کاربردی هست.
> یک چیزی باشه که سریال هارد رو اساسی تغییر بده و هیچ نرم افزاری هیچ رقمه نتونه مشخصه هارد رو در بیاره.
> اگه یک چیزی باشه به جز هارد ، بقیه مشخصه ها مثل مال سی پی یو و یا حتی مک آدرس رو هم مثلا عوض کنه و همه نرم افزار ها اونی که ما وارد کردیم رو ببینن (spoofed number)خیلی عالی میشه 
> سال خوبی داشته باشین


موجود است ، اما ، که چی بشه ؟
قفلهای تلفنی ملت با این روش سه سوت مورد عنایت ابدی قرار میگیرند  :قهقهه:

----------


## Mask

> دوستان کسی میتونه با استفاده از کدهایی که دوستان قرار دادن یک چیز کامپایل شده (وابسطه به وی بی نباشه بهتره) و اساسی بسازن و اینجا بزارن ؟چون این مقوله خیلی کاربردی هست.
> یک چیزی باشه که سریال هارد رو اساسی تغییر بده و هیچ نرم افزاری هیچ رقمه نتونه مشخصه هارد رو در بیاره.
> اگه یک چیزی باشه به جز هارد ، بقیه مشخصه ها مثل مال سی پی یو و یا حتی مک آدرس رو هم مثلا عوض کنه و همه نرم افزار ها اونی که ما وارد کردیم رو ببینن (spoofed number)خیلی عالی میشه


..................................................  .:

----------


## ŋµxXle

> موجود است ، اما ، که چی بشه ؟
> قفلهای تلفنی ملت با این روش سه سوت مورد عنایت ابدی قرار میگیرند


آره درسته ولی خوب فرقی نمیکنه چون در هر حال تمام نرم افزار ها به هر حال به یک راهی مورد لطف و عنایت کرکر ها قرار میگیرن. من فکر میکنم تا سالهای سال روشی درست نخواهد شد که کرک کردنش غیر ممکن باشد. فقط میدونم این که نرم افزار به سخت افزار جهت جلوگیری از کرک نباید وابسته باشه و راه درستی نیست چون به راحتی قابل دستکاریست.باید برنامه نویس ها از طریق فناوری های مربوط به نرم افزار یک فکری بکنن تا نشه به این راحتی نرم افزار های مختلف توسط کرکر ها مسروق العلیه بشن.
-------
بگذریم.چند تا سوال هم دارم که خیلی ابتدایی هست ولی ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید  :لبخند: 
*-این سریال واقعا مال هارد است یا اینکه مخلوطی از چیز های مختلف سیستم ؟
-اگر فقط مال هارد دیسکه  مربوط به سخت افزاری میشه یانرم افزاری ؟* (چون شنیدم اون سریال سخت افزاری قابل دستکاری نیست و فقط توابعی که اونو بدست میارن رو میشه دستکاری کرد تا چیز دلخواه نشان داده بشه)*
-نرم افزار ها فقط با همین سریال نرم افزاری که تحت تابع ای پی ای هست سروکار دارن یا اون سریال سخت افزاری رو هم محاسبه میکنن و به همه چی کار دارن ؟
-نرم افزاری با تکنولوژی سطح پایین راحت میتونه سریال هارد کاربران رو در بیاره؟*(مثل حجم نرم افزار کم باشه)*
-چند درصد احتمال داره سریال دو سیستم مشابه در بیاد ؟
-به جز سریال هارد دیگه کدوم مشخصه ها در صنعت نرم افزار و تشخیص هویت سیستم کارکرد دارن؟ مک آدرس یا سریال نامبر سی پی یو تو این ماجرا دخالتی دارن ؟*

----------


## joker

> حواسشون نبود که شما تو چنتا پست قبلی به همه دستور موکد داده بودید که این راز نباید لو بره.


چیزی نیست که لو بره یا نره ( توی همین سایت برنامه نویس نمونه سورس کدش هم حتی هست)
منتها حداقل دیگه اینقدر تابلو پابلیک نشه که یه نفر هم که سرچ کردن هم بلد نیست از فردا بشه مسترکرکر و  بقیه اش را هم همه میدونند......

پیوست» البته نگرانی در حد زیاد نیست ، فوقش روش کار تابلو میشه ، روش ضدش را مجبور میشن بدن تو بازار ( برنامه نویس و کرکر همیشه توی یک حلقه لووپ بینهایت هستند)

توی ایران نرم افزارهای زیادی هستند که قفل تلفنی دارند 

جوابگوی ضرر یه برنامه نویس را کی میده ؟
*اگه خودمون که برنامه نویسیم این موضوعات را رعایت نکنیم از کی میتونیم انتظار داشته باشیم؟!؟!
*
در مورد سوالاتت این عکس را ببین

----------


## mithridates

بله میشه. ولی اگه با سکریپت شماره سریال رو بگیرن تغییرش سخت تر هست چون یک event به کرنل میره و در جواب شماره سریال بصورت encode شده بر می گرده. تنها مشکل اسکریپن بودنش هست که حالت Text داره و قایل تغییر هست

----------


## ŋµxXle

> بله میشه. ولی اگه با سکریپت شماره سریال رو بگیرن تغییرش سخت تر هست چون یک event به کرنل میره و در جواب شماره سریال بصورت encode شده بر می گرده. تنها مشکل اسکریپن بودنش هست که حالت Text داره و قایل تغییر هست


بیشتر توضیح بده. من که نفهمیدم. چی میشه ؟ اسکریپ چی ؟ سریال سی پی یو قابل تغییر هست ؟

الان داشتم واسه خودم تو گوگل ول میچرخیدم که یکهو یه چیز باحال دیدم.در اینجا یاد میده چه طور برای پروتکشن از سریال حقیقی هارد استفاده کنید !
 گویا physical serial قابل تغییر نیست و اونی که کاربران به راحتی عوض میکنن volum هست.
 فکر کنم هر کسی که نمیخواهد مورد عنایت ابدی قرار بگیره حداقلش باید از همین سریال سخت افزاری هارد استفاده کنه چون فکر نمیکنم قابل تغییر باشه. حداقل کاربران عادی نمیتونن.

----------


## ŋµxXle

اینها رو هم ببینین ضرر نداره :
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/mcpp/DriveInfoEx.aspx
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/vb/har...ecurity_2.aspx
به قول شاعر احتیاط شرط عقل است.

----------


## mithridates

در همین مثال که دوستمون nuxxle دادن ذکر شده Without wmi

بله شماره سریال هارد رو نمیشه تغییر داد! ولی میشه به برنامه شما شماره جعلی رو ارسال کرد

من تو تستی که انجام دادم دیدم دادن شماره جعلی به wmi خیلی سخت تر و پیچیده تر بود البته شاید راه درستی نرفته باشم ولی در هر صورت این مثالی که دوستمون گذاشتن به راحتی قابل دور زدن هست البته نه برای همه!

حتی من برخی شرکت های ابله رو دیدم که کارشون فقط Copy/Paste هست که رفتن Dll که سورسش همجا هست رو گذاشتن و به این صورت صدا زدن

hard.dll->GetHardDiskSerial

خروجی تابع هم string

خوب اومدم یه dll ساختم به اسم hard.dll و اون فانکشن روگذاشتم توش و تعریف کردم:


 
function GetHardDiskSerial:string;stdcall
begin
result := 'MAXTOR123131231231';
end;
 
 


وقتی کامپایل کردم راحت برنامه روی همه دستگاها اجرا میشد

----------


## ŋµxXle

خوبی اونی که کامپایل کردی رو هم اتچ میکردی میدیدیم دیگه
-------
نتیجه اخلاقی که از این ماجرا میگیریم اینه که برای امنیت بیشتر باید از یک پروتکشن ترکیبی استفاده کرد (مثلا هارد + سی پی یو)

----------


## masoud.t123

> بگذریم.چند تا سوال هم دارم که خیلی ابتدایی هست ولی ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید 
> *-این سریال واقعا مال هارد است یا اینکه مخلوطی از چیز های مختلف سیستم ؟*
> *-اگر فقط مال هارد دیسکه مربوط به سخت افزاری میشه یانرم افزاری ؟* (چون شنیدم اون سریال سخت افزاری قابل دستکاری نیست و فقط توابعی که اونو بدست میارن رو میشه دستکاری کرد تا چیز دلخواه نشان داده بشه)
> *-نرم افزار ها فقط با همین سریال نرم افزاری که تحت تابع ای پی ای هست سروکار دارن یا اون سریال سخت افزاری رو هم محاسبه میکنن و به همه چی کار دارن ؟*
> *-نرم افزاری با تکنولوژی سطح پایین راحت میتونه سریال هارد کاربران رو در بیاره؟*(مثل حجم نرم افزار کم باشه)
> *-چند درصد احتمال داره سریال دو سیستم مشابه در بیاد ؟*
> *-به جز سریال هارد دیگه کدوم مشخصه ها در صنعت نرم افزار و تشخیص هویت سیستم کارکرد دارن؟ مک آدرس یا سریال نامبر سی پی یو تو این ماجرا دخالتی دارن ؟*


سال نو مبارک.دوست عزیز این dll کلیه مشخصات اعم از هارد-سی پی یو و ... را دارد.
-مربوط به سخت افزاری است .سریالی که تغییر کند سریال ولوم های هارد است که با هر بار تغییر ویندوز تغییر می کند ولی سریال سخت افزار تا جایی که بنده می دانم تقریبا غیر قابل تغییر است و یک شماره منحصر به فرد و یونیک است.و تکراری بودن سریال دو هارد غیر ممکن است.البته با روش هایی که دوستان قبلا ذکر کردند حرفه ای ها نیز می توانند سریال سخت افزاری رو عوض کنند.
-برای امنیت بالاتر به نظر بنده بهتر است از مخلوطی از سریال های هارد و سی پی یو و مادربورد استفاده کنید.

----------


## mithridates

احتیاج به کامپایل نیست سورس دادم. استفاده از dll بدون در نظر گرفتن امنیت اشتباه هست

جون کافیه یه dll با مقادیر جعلی با dll این شرکت ها عوض بشه و ......

حتی کسانی که از سورس استفاده میکنند هم در امان نیستند! کرکر احتیاجی به تغییر سریال سخت افزاری نداره چون میتونه سریال رو بصورت نرم افزاری عوض کنه و سریال اشتباه رو به شما بده.

یکی از روش های دیگه هم که دیدم این بود که اون زمان که برنامه میفروختم شماره سریال هارد رو میگرفتم بعد md5 میکردم. یه بنده خدایی رفته بود تو VM برنامه رو اجرا کرده بود بعد md5 داده بود به من

خوب چی شد؟

سریال VM همیشه یکی هست و اینطوری برنامه راحت کرک میشه. البته من شانس آوردم قبلا فکر این که سریال ممکنه تغییر کنه کرده بودم ولی به عنوان تجربه گفتم دوستان بدونن که فقط از سریال هارد برای قفلهای تلفنیشون استفاده نکنند چون این طوری راحت...

----------


## ŋµxXle

> برای امنیت بالاتر به نظر بنده بهتر است از مخلوطی از سریال های هارد و سی پی یو و مادربورد استفاده کنید.


وقتی از مخلوط استفاده میشه ، در کل یک آیدی از کل سریال نامبر های سخت افزار های مختلف برای بررسی شباهت یا تفاوت تولید و استفاده میشه  یا اینکه هر قطعه به صورت جداگانه بررسی میشه و مخلوط شدن در کار نیست
؟

----------


## mithridates

مخلوط بودن یا نبودن مهم نیست زیاد چه جدا جدا چک بشه چه نشه. هزچی تعداد بیشتر باشه امنیت بیشتر هستش. برای مثال


 
Md5(GetHardDiskSerial);
 
Md5(GetHardDiskSerial+GetCpuId+GetMotherboardSeria  l);
 


کدوم امنیت بالاتری داره؟

اگه کرکر شماره هارد رو شبیه سازی کنه شماره cpu و motherboard به کمک شما میاد

البته فراموش نکنید که کرکر ها اول به دنبال شرط ها میرن بعد به دنبال شبیه سازی

چون اگه مشخصات کل سیستم هم بدین ولی برنامتون با تغییر یک بایت کرک بشه فایده نداره.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اين مطالب را زياد گفتيم بك بار ديگه هم ياداوري بشه خالي از لطف نيست :

همه برنامه ها كرك مي شوند شكي درش نيست . 
من خودم يك فقل نويسم (HotLock)و اين را هم صد در صد  مي دانم كه هرقفلي بلاخره شكسته مي شه .
شما فقط مي توانيد تعداد نفراتي را كه مي تواند كرك كنند را كم كند .
بهتره براي بالا بردن امنيت برنامه از CRC چكر Online و Inline استفاده كنيد يعني هم CRC بخش بررسي شرط قفل را در به صورت RunTime هم CRC فايل EXE را براي هر اجرا بررسي كنيد كه اگر فايل شما مورد عنايت گرفته بود سره تهش كنيد . . . .

را ههاي زيادي وجود دارد مانند تخرب حافظه و ترميم در زمان اجرا . استفاده از ماشينهاي مجازي VM استفاده Morphuse  ها و . . .

----------


## ŋµxXle

> هزچی تعداد بیشتر باشه امنیت بیشتر هستش


اگه از همه مشخصه ها استفاده کنی ممکنه مشکل درست بشه. مثلا تو پروتكتور آرماديلوخودش به طور پیش فرض پیشنهاد میکنه از GEO+SMART+MAC+MEM استفاده کنی و اگر تیک همه گزینه ها رو بزنی فکر نکنم خوب باشه.
هر چند سریال هارد هم صد در صد کارساز نیست چون هارد های اسکازی سریال ندارن. هر چند کاربران عادی از این نوع هارد دیسک ها ندارن ولی خوب معلوم نیست هارد های جدیدی که به بازار میاد وضعیتشون چه طوری باشه. مخصوصا این هارد های SSD که به زودی بازار رو قبضه میکنن.


با این اوصاف من فکر کنم تنها راه مقابل با کرک از طریق قوانین قضایی هست  چون از طریق نرم افزاری مثل اینکه هر چی شما پیشرفت کنید هکر ها یک قدم جلوتر میرن. ولی تو کشور های غربی چون قانون برخورد میکنه همه نرم افزار رو اورجینال میخرن. ولی تو ایران کسی چنین خریتی نمیکنه

----------


## mithridates

مشکل ساز که هست چون هر قطعه ای عوض شه طرف باید بره دوباره برنامه بخره. این ریسکها همیشه هست!

بله همینطور هست البته دوستان من در خارج هم از کرکها استفاده می کنند ولی خوب با ترس

در کل خودم شخصا خیلی شاکی هستم. مثلا رفتم CD خریدم همش میگه دیسک قفل بگذارید با اینکه گذاشتم.

آدم همش با قفل های مختلف به مشکل میخوره کسی هم جوابگو نیست

----------


## mithridates

یادم رفت اینم بگم 

*چاره ای هم نداریم. مجبوریم از قفل استفاده کنیم*

----------


## دنیای دلفی

من از همه هارد ديسكها در تمامي ويندوزها شماره سريال گرفتم حتي اسكازي ها .

عجيبه شما مي گيد شماره سريال ندارند

----------


## xtheatre

> سلام
> با VB نوشتی!!
> من فکر کنم این برنامه هایی که با سریال هارد اکتیو میشن روی سیستم به سختی کرک میشن!
> چون فکر میکنم سریال هارد از اطلات سخت افزاری سیستم به دست می آید یعنی اینکه کلیه سخت افزارهای سیستم رو شناسایی میکنه و 1 کد به سیستم اختصاص میده (به قول شما سریال هارد)
> 
> البته برنامه های زیادی رو دیدم که اینجور بودن و کرک شدن !مثلا همه ی برنامه های Markus و ASR رو که با همین سریال هارد کار میکنن رو Batamiz و FLZ کرک کردنD:


 
سلام دوستان من اين مشکلو دارم يعنی از اين 2 کلاه بردار برنامه خريدم و رو هارد 
لپ تاپم اکتيو شد ولی الان که اون لپتاپو فورختم البته بدونه هارد ، نه
هاردش به pc خونه وصل ميشه نه به درده لپتاپه
جديدم ميخوره چون سا تا نيست و آيدييه هست حالا اگه بخوام سريالشو واسه اين هارد جديدم
تغيير دهم بايد 
چيکار کنم با توجه به اين مسئله که من از برنامه نويسی هيچ سر رشته ای ندارم فکر ميکنيد 
موفق بشم؟؟؟

لطفاً ايميل بدهيد تا شماره تلفن براتون بزارم پيشا پيش تشکر ميکنم

----------


## joker

> سلام دوستان من اين مشکلو دارم يعنی از اين 2 کلاه بردار برنامه خريدم و رو لپ تاپم اکتيو شد ولی الان که اون لپتاپو فورختم البته بدونه هارد ، نه
> pc خونه وصل ميشه نه به درده لپتاپه
> جديدم ميخوره چون سا تا نيست و آيدييه هست حالا اگه بخوام سريالشو واسه


کلاه بردار بودن و سریال ولید بهت دادن و اکتیو کردن ، کلاه بردار نبودن چی میشد  :گیج:

----------


## FiACKER

> کلاه بردار بودن و سریال ولید بهت دادن و اکتیو کردن ، کلاه بردار نبودن چی میشد


اگه كلاه بردار نبودن حتما يه بوس هم رويه اون سي دي بهشون مي دادن  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اين مشكله شما و فروشه سيستمتون هست ! اصلا ربطي به اون شركت نداره ! چون اونا نمي دونستن شما مي خواين لپ تاپتونو بفروشين ولي هاردشو بردارين !

----------


## xtheatre

جکر جان اين که ميگم کلاه بردار واسه اينه که خيلی وقته اپديت نکردن و تقريباً داره برنامهاشون از کار ميافته در صورتی که قرار بود 2 -3 سال ساپرت بشه, بگزريم واسه مشکله من کاری ميشه کرد يا نه عزيزم؟؟؟

----------


## joker

> جکر جان اين که ميگم کلاه بردار واسه اينه که خيلی وقته اپديت نکردن و تقريباً داره برنامهاشون از کار ميافته در صورتی که قرار بود 2 -3 سال ساپرت بشه, بگزريم واسه مشکله من کاری ميشه کرد يا نه عزيزم؟؟؟


اگه نرم افزارت ایرانی نباشه ، بعله میشه کاریش کرد  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما اگه ایرانی باشه هییییییییییییییییییییچ کاریش نمیشه کرد :)

شما وقتی یه نرم افزار را میخری دو حالت داره یا اینکه یک پکیج آماده میخری ( در این حالت برنامه نویسش دلش خواست اپدیت میکنه دلشم نخواست همینه که هست شما با اون شرایط خرید کردی یعنی اون را میپسندیدی)
در حالت دوم نرم افزار به صورت سفارشی برای شما نوشته میشه و برنامه نویسش روی قرارداد تولیدش  قول چندسال هم پشتیبانی میده که در این حالت اگه به تعهدادتش عمل نکرد شما میتونی طبق قرارداد ازشکایت و طلب ضرر و زیان بکنی

----------


## xtheatre

داداشم مشکله اصلی من اينه که رو سريال هاردی اکتيو هست که هيچ جور نميتونم باهاش بالا بيام و ميخوام سريال هارد فلی رو به اون سريال تغيير دهم البته سريال سخت افزاريه رو ارز مي کنمااا

----------


## دنیای دلفی

امكان تغيير نرم افزاري سريال فيزيكي وجود ندارد

----------


## mithridates

برنامه هایی که شما نام بردید معروف هستند. این دو برنامه نویس امکان تعویض سریال هارد رو تو سایتشون گذاشته بودن تا جایی که یادم هست. حتما به سایتشون سر بزن

این که آپدیت ندادن احتمالا به خاطر تغییر در سرور های یاهو باشه. چون یاهو مرتب تغییر میکنه نمیشه به این دو گفت کلاه بردارمگر اینکه ورژن جدیدی بدن که کار کنه ولی به شما آپدیت ندن و برنامتون از کار بیفته

----------


## hamidqwer

سلام
فقط با دستگاه PC3000 می تونید این کار را انجام دهید

----------


## pmc2pmc

سلام به همگی دوستان .
من 1 برنامه خریدم که به اصطلاح قرار بود روی سریال هارد کار کنه قیمت گزافی هم براش دادم نزدیک به 200.000 تومان اسمپر یاهو بوده . اما وقتی ویندوز رو عوض کردم اون به اصطلاح سریال هارد رو هم عوض کرده یعنی برنامه جوریه که 1بار انلاین سریال هارد رو چک میکنه و بعد افلاین زمانی که افلاین چک میکنه میگه سریال 1چیز دیگست و برنامه باز نمیشه در صورتی که من نه هاردو عوض کردم نه قطعه دیگه ایرو تورو خدا بگید من چیکار کنم . سریال هاردو با این برنامه شناسایی کرده بودن برام ( ضمیمش کردم )

حالا من چیکار کنم یکی به من کمک کنه

----------


## Mask

این برنامه از سریال ولوم درایو استفاده میکنه.
برنامه برای تغییر سریال ولوم درایو وجود داره.
حواستون رو جمع کنید: همراه با فایل اصلیتون یه ویروس هم به فایل zip تون اتچ شده.
سیستمتون آلودست.

----------


## Atlasm

سلام دوستان عزیز
یه کمکی میخواستم ازتون

یه نرم افزار درست کردم میخوام که روی همه سیستم جواب نده.

یا اگه میشه مثلا شماره سریال هارد رو بگیره بعد یه ضرب و تقسیم (این دیگه سلیقه ای هس که چکار کنه) انجام بشه یه سریال بسازه بده.

نمونه فرم ریجستر.



اینجوری منظورمه
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## mohsen747

*کمک. چگونه شماره سریال فیزیکی دو هارد را مثل هم کنیم؟*

----------


## Nima NT

به تاریخ تاپیک دقت کنید
اینجوری فقط دارید نبش قبر میکنید !
در ضمن پاسخی برای سوالتون دریافت نمیکنید چون از این روش (یکی کردن سریال هارد) برای کرک کردن محصولات استفاده میشه ( عمدتا" ایرانی ها )

----------

